# d'autres que moi



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

Y a t'il d'autres bûcherons ou élagueurs sur le forum macgé ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

y'a quelques élagueurs un peu.... verts.......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juin 2006)

Il est bien ce sujet. Mais il va falloir se servir rapidement, parce que ça va pas trainer.


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

J'en connais au moins un photographe et un g&#233;ologue qui aiment rien tant qu'&#224; ahanner sur l'oreiller, mais &#224; part &#231;a...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

La cigarette fait ahanner c'est vrai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2006)

Moi, je suis un peu comme Idéfix... J'aime pas qu'on touche aux arbres!


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2006)

tchi-tchi


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2006)

Les abraseurs, ca compte ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais au moins un photographe et un géologue qui aiment rien tant qu'à ahanner sur l'oreiller, mais à part ça...




ah ? :affraid:



ps 1 pour seb : ya des photos de volcans et autres machins calcaires sur mes pages de vacances 

ps 2 : je croyais qu'on allait causer Bashung, je suis presque déçu

ps 3 : désolé joubichou !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Ce fil est meetic.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

PEUR !!!





:afraid:
:afraid:


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> PEUR !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais ça va pas de répandre des conneries comme ça,t'es malade toi


----------



## joubichou (22 Juin 2006)

en plus t'as des meubles en bois chez toi je suppose,et bien c'est grace a un bûcheron


----------



## philire (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> :afraid:



En plus, c'est pas le meilleur album


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Y a t'il d'autres bûcherons ou élagueurs sur le forum macgé ?


Perso je bucheronne parfois, mais élaguer, jamais ! C'est une longue histoire qui puise ses fondements dans le passé de notre pays, et je vais essayer de la résumer.

Dans la famille, de père en fils nous n'élaguons pas. C'est un voeux : en 1024, Amoko 1er (fils d'Amoko 0 et petit fils d'Amoko -1), chevalier trismégiste au front ceint de lauriers et célèbre par son pied bôt, dans un soupir sous les remparts glorieux de St Jean d'Acre et levant le front vers le ciel dit "Aucun Amok n'élaguera, jamais !".


Puis, sa tête tombant sur le métal couvrant son torse fier, il rendit son âme à Doquéville.
Tu me diras, "ca fait un bail". Oui, mais ce voeux, malgré le coté énigmatique de la phrase*, est resté jusqu'à présent respecté.

J'espère que tu n'es pas trop déçu.


*  Amoko 1er, semble t-il, eu une liaison avec la fille d'un bucheron. Celle-ci, un jour de printemps, glissant sur la rosée, s'empala sur une branche tombée à terre. Suite a cette perte (la bougresse avait semble t-il des talents forts bien placés) sa peine en fut si grande, sa douleur si profonde (je parle ici de mon aieul) que ceci explique peut-être cela. Mais cela reste du domaine de l'hypothèse. D'autant qu'Amoko 1er épousa ensuite une contorsioniste roumaine (et les Roumaines n'étaient pas communes à l'époque vu qu'il n'y avait pas encore de métro), puis une cuisinière napolitaine (il ouvrit d'ailleurs le premier service de livraison de pizzas à domicile, en 1019). Il y aurait fort à dire sur ce personnage hors du commun. Par exemple, que dans un éclair de génie il dessina un soir de pleine lune les plans de ce qui allait être honteusement pompé des siècles plus tard par un obscur Gustave eiffel, à savoir la tour qui aurait dû (si la justice était encore de ce monde) se nommer la "Tour Amok". Là vous feriez moins les malins.

Bon, je vais retourner me servir un rhum vieux.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso je bucheronne parfois, mais élaguer, jamais ! C'est une longue histoire qui puise ses fondements dans le passé de notre pays, et je vais essayer de la résumer.
> 
> Dans la famille, de père en fils nous n'élaguons pas. C'est un voeux : en 1024, Amoko 1er (fils d'Amoko 0 et petit fils d'Amoko -1), chevalier trismégiste au front ceint de lauriers et célèbre par son pied bôt, dans un soupir sous les remparts glorieux de St Jean d'Acre et levant le front vers le ciel dit "Aucun Amok n'élaguera, jamais !".
> 
> ...


tu peux m'en servir un car j'ai un mal de cr&#226;ne soudain...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso je bucheronne parfois, mais élaguer, jamais ! C'est une longue histoire qui puise ses fondements dans le passé de notre pays, et je vais essayer de la résumer.
> 
> Dans la famille, de père en fils nous n'élaguons pas. C'est un voeux : en 1024, Amoko 1er (fils d'Amoko 0 et petit fils d'Amoko -1), chevalier trismégiste au front ceint de lauriers et célèbre par son pied bôt, dans un soupir sous les remparts glorieux de St Jean d'Acre et levant le front vers le ciel dit "Aucun Amok n'élaguera, jamais !".
> 
> ...


Tu as décidément de très beaux restes.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Acharnons-nous donc &#224; le maintenir un peu d&#233;cent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille, de p&#232;re en fils nous n'&#233;laguons pas. C'est un voeux : en 1024, Amoko 1er (fils d'Amoko 0 et petit fils d'Amoko -1)




* Passionnante histoire*
que celle d'Amoko ton fier anc&#234;tre !

Une question m'interpelle cependant : n'aurais-tu pas de lointains parents, eux aussi descendants de ton fier anc&#234;tre, r&#233;sidant en Espagne, &#224; Cadiz pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, et qui auraient connu une exp&#233;rience tr&#232;s malheureuse en tant qu'armateurs &#224; la fin des ann&#233;es 70 non loin des c&#244;tes bretonnes ??


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ils aiment pas l'eau froide... sont pas tr&#232;s r&#233;sistants...  












ps : d&#233;j&#224; faite mille fois et par moi prem's ya super longtemps... genre qu'il ya prescription. Doqu&#233;ville n'&#233;tait m&#234;me pas encore n&#233; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille, de père en fils nous n'élaguons pas. C'est un voeux : en 1024, Amoko 1er (fils d'Amoko 0 et petit fils d'Amoko -1), chevalier trismégiste au front ceint de lauriers et célèbre par son pied bôt, dans un soupir sous les remparts glorieux de St Jean d'Acre et levant le front vers le ciel dit "Aucun Amok n'élaguera, jamais !".



"Nul Amok onc n'élaguera" eusse-t-il du dire, encore qu'à l'époque et au lieu cité, on élaguait plus le "blé noir"* que les arbres 



(*) blé noir=sarrazin


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * Passionnante histoire*
> que celle d'Amoko ton fier anc&#234;tre !
> 
> Une question m'interpelle cependant : n'aurais-tu pas de lointains parents, eux aussi descendants de ton fier anc&#234;tre, r&#233;sidant en Espagne, &#224; Cadiz pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, et qui auraient connu une exp&#233;rience tr&#232;s malheureuse en tant qu'armateurs &#224; la fin des ann&#233;es 70 non loin des c&#244;tes bretonnes ??


Oui, je sais, c'est passionnant ! 

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, absolument pas. Par contre, le fait que le supertanker porte son nom n'est pas un hasard. En effet, le petit fils d'Amoko 1er (donc Amoko 3,5) fut, entre autres fiers Amokos, l'un des artisans de la chute de Grenade en 1492.

C'est d'ailleurs &#224; ce personnage que l'on doit la transformation du "Amoko" en "Amok", nom plus international &#224; l'&#233;poque (le "O" &#233;tant consid&#233;r&#233; comme difficilement prononcable par des peuples sous d&#233;velopp&#233;es de la coiffe comme les bretons, les Belges et les Suisses avec lesquels Amoko entretenait des relations commerciales : il troquait leurs femmes contre des cailloux). Toutefois, afin de lui &#234;tre gracieux, les Bretons continu&#232;rent fort longtemps a mettre des "O" partout a la fin de leurs mots. Des t&#233;moignages de l'&#233;poque font &#233;tat de ce fait :

"_Il &#233;stait fort plaisant de voir sestes peuplades nues, lorsque Amoko repartait avec son chargement de femelles, __ criassant __"Kenavo, Amoko !"_".

A sa mort, il se trouvait donc a la t&#234;te d'un cheptel de 12789 Suissesses, 34527 Bretonnes et 2 Belges (il y a tr&#232;s peu de femmes en Belgique), poss&#233;dait en outre 3 mines de gravillons , 2 compagnies de transport f&#233;roviaire (il &#233;tait tr&#232;s en avance sur son temps) et une usine de barbe &#224; papa.

Pour des raisons d'h&#233;ritage (d&#233;saccord entre Amok 4 et Amok 3 ter) cette richesse fut soit dispers&#233;e, soit d&#233;truite (personne ne voulait des Bretonnes dont le cours avait fortement chut&#233;. Certaines furent toutefois utilis&#233;es comme objet publicitaire : c'&#233;tait le bon temps.). 


Donc, pour r&#233;sumer : Amoko jusqu'en 1492, puis Amok ensuite. Cela vous permet de situer assez rapidement les &#233;poques lorsque vous tombez sur ce nom maintes fois sanctifi&#233; dans vos livres d'histoire, tas d'ignares.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Nul Amok onc n'élaguera" eusse-t-il du dire



Tout à fait exact. Mais vu la bande d'abrutis© notoires qui fréquentent ces forums, je préfère traduire directement.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs à ce personnage que l'on doit la transformation du "Amoko" en "Amok", nom plus international à l'époque (le "O" étant considéré comme difficilement prononcable par des peuples sous développées de la coiffe comme les bretons, les Belges et les Suisses avec lesquels Amoko entretenait des relations commerciales : il troquait leurs femmes contre des cailloux).


Exact. C'est, d'ailleurs un de nos mythes fondateurs !


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Exact. C'est, d'ailleurs un de nos mythes fondateurs !



Je possède d'ailleurs toujours la nationalité Suisse à titre honorifique (mais je ne m'en vante pas).
Comment pourait-il en être autrement ? Les Amok, des riantes montagnes aux plaines douces de ce pays sont un mythe : ils ont a leur actif bien des fondements !*


* Celle-là....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je possède d'ailleurs toujours la nationalité Suisse à titre honorifique (mais je ne m'en vante pas).
> Comment pourait-il en être autrement ? Les Amok, des riantes montagnes aux plaines douces de ce pays sont un mythe : ils ont a leur actif bien des fondements !*
> 
> 
> * Celle-là....



Bon, arrêtez, on va finir par toucher le fond, là


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Hou, c'est d&#233;licieux, toutes ces lign&#233;es de perceurs de cucurbitac&#233;es ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Hou, c'est d&#233;licieux, toutes ces lign&#233;es de perceurs de cucurbitac&#233;es ! :love:


_"Dansons la Carmagnole 
Vive le son (bis) 
Dansons la Carmagnole 
Vive le son du canon ! 
Dansons la Carmagnole 
Vive le son (bis) 
Dansons la Carmagnole 
Vive le son du canon !

Ah ! &#231;a ira, &#231;a ira, &#231;a ira 
Les aristocrat&#8217;s &#224; la lanterne 
Ah ! &#231;a ira, &#231;a ira, &#231;a ira 
Les aristocrat&#8217;s on les pendra"...._


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

D'ailleurs, pour revenir dans le sujet, la Ville de Sion fut ainsi nomm&#233;e en souvenir de l'amour perdu d'Amoko 1er (La fille du bucheron). Je suis certain que nombre de Suisses ignorent ce fait.

Mais bon, ils sont Suisses, alors on ne peut pas demander &#224; leur cerveau d'assurer les fonction vitales _et dans le m&#234;me temps_ de connaitre l'histoire de leur pays : ils ne peuvent se cultiver, ou lire, qu'en apn&#233;e !


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Pourtant tout &#231;a est racont&#233; dans le protocole des sages de fion, non ? :love:

[Edit Amokien : t'as envie que je balance ta v&#233;ritable identit&#233;, l'usurpateur ?! ]


----------



## samuel rosenstock (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tout &#231;a est racont&#233; dans le protocole des sages de fion, non ? :love:
> 
> [Edit Amokien : t'as envie que je balance ta v&#233;ritable identit&#233;, l'usurpateur ?! ]


Ma ch&#233;rie charmante et d&#233;licieuse, ne reste pas ici, entour&#233;e de tous ces concupissants. Je te trouverais d'autres terrains de jeux, &#224; l'abri de ces membres us&#233;s et tant &#233;rectiles.
Regarde le z&#233;l&#233; garde chiourme &#224; la solde de la demie nistrateur, il te menace, il te d&#233;late, il se pr&#233;lasse dans son pou voir &#224; fanges hio.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

antipyrine a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tout ça est raconté dans le protocole des sages de fion, non ? :love:
> 
> [Edit Amokien : t'as envie que je balance ta véritable identité, l'usurpateur ?! ]




Nous, membres de la Horde, en avons très envie. En attendant ce moment, nous aiguisons nos rasoirs et lestons nos masses d'armes. Rhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

La horde est un ramassis de demi-sel.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ah merdre... manquait plus que lui !!!  


faut que je pr&#233;vienne l'Inspecteur Juve !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> La horde est un ramassis de demi-sel.


Un peu de respect. la *H*orde.


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais au moins un photographe et un géologue qui aiment rien tant qu'à ahanner sur l'oreiller, mais à part ça...





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> La cigarette fait ahanner c'est vrai



Au début du siècle, déjà, un Amok dont le matricule s'est perdu, inspira à notre grand Guillaume ces vers à boire (et non a bois)

_Voie lactée ô soeur lumineuse
Des blancs ruisseaux de Chanaan
Et des corps blancs des amoureuses
Nageurs morts suivrons-nous d'ahan
Ton cours vers d'autres nébuleuses_

D'aucuns disent que le portrait qui débute sa chanson du mal-aimé, au titre si évocateur pourrait d'ailleurs servir tout aussi bien au descendant qu'à son ancêtre

_Un soir de demi-brume à Londres
Un voyou qui ressemblait à
Mon amour vint à ma rencontre
Et le regard qu'il me jeta
Me fit baisser les yeux de honte
Je suivis ce mauvais garçon
Qui sifflotait mains dans les poches_

D'autres prétendent qu'un peu plus loin dans la chanson, d'autres strophes dessinent de manière encore plus saisissante le personnage :

_ Plus criminel que Barrabas
 Cornu comme les mauvais anges
 Quel Belzébuth es-tu là-bas
 Nourri d'immondice et de fange
 Nous n'irons pas à tes sabbats

 Poisson pourri de Salonique
 Long collier des sommeils affreux
 D'yeux arrachés à coup de pique
 Ta mère fit un pet foireux
 Et tu naquis de sa colique_

Peut-être un sondage pour choisir entre les deux maux


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

PS. on m'informe à l'instant qu'un certain Maclou revendique pour son ancêtre la dite chanson. Difficile de confirmer : la famille, honteuse, se serait tapie en Suisse, la tête dans le sable selon certains, dans le Jura suisse, précisent d'autres, et plus exactement sous le crêt tassé.

Mais ce ne sont là qu'hypothèses et non vérités scientifiques.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> La horde est un ramassis de demi-sel.



*ET TA SOEUR, QUESTION SALAGE? ELLE SE SENT PROCHE DE LA MORUE?!!!?*


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *ET TA SOEUR, QUESTION SALAGE? ELLE SE SENT PROCHE DE LA MORUE?!!!?*



Il est vraiment 100% corse, le patoche ?  
ou il est croisé portugais ?

parce qu'il m'a l'air un peu obsédé par la morue.


----------



## antipyrine (23 Juin 2006)

Morue tu ris te salut tant. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

:mouais: C'est moi, ou il y a une invasion de morues au bar (cf les fronts purs) ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: C'est moi, ou il y a une invasion de morues au bar (cf les fronts purs) ?


et "pr&#233;sentez vous".......


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment 100% corse, le patoche ?
> ou il est croisé portugais ?
> 
> parce qu'il m'a l'air un peu obsédé par la morue.



Non : c'est son coté maquereau


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Cyprinid&#233;s, morues, maquereau, bar, &#231;a devient Poissonnerie generation, ici !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

&#199;a y est !! Pascal a mis l'turbot...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

Tiens, voilà le poisson chat....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

On dirait qu'on a tous mang&#233; du m&#234;me poisson-clown ce midi. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On dirait qu'on a tous mangé du même poisson-clown ce midi. :mouais:



Pas Doquéville : il a juste sucé les arêtes !


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> PEUR !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

J'connais pas de bûcheron mais quelqu'un qui a fabriqué sa maison en bois.
J'ai crut savoir que tu as une maison en bois.


----------



## elKBron (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'connais pas de bûcheron mais quelqu'un qui a fabriqué sa maison en bois.
> J'ai crut savoir que tu as une maison en bois.


ah  ben oui hein... avec tout ca, perdu le fil de départ


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> J'connais pas de b&#251;cheron mais quelqu'un qui a fabriqu&#233; sa maison en bois.
> J'ai crut savoir que tu as une maison en bois.


Je connais quelqu'un qui connait quelqu'un dont le beau fr&#232;re a une maison en bois. M&#234;me qu'un jour, sur le pas de sa porte il y avait un ours qui jouait du youkoul&#233;l&#233;. Ca compte ? 


[EDIT]

Ah non, au temps pour moi. Renseignement pris, il ne s'agissait pas d'un ours, mais de Doqu&#233;ville habill&#233; en scout qui jouait &#224; la guitare le fameux tube marin de Hugues Aufray : "_Debout les gars, reveillez-vous : il va falloir m'en mettre un coup_".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, au temps pour moi. Renseignement pris, il ne s'agissait pas d'un ours, mais de Doqu&#233;ville habill&#233; en scout qui jouait &#224; la guitare le fameux tube marin de Hugues Aufray : "_Debout les gars, reveillez-vous : il va falloir m'en mettre un coup_".


Tu me navres &#224; un point dont tu n'as pas id&#233;e. 

Bon anniversaire Pascal.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.



Je n'ai même pas fait ma communion : te dire si je m'en tape !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Bon et bien moi je viens &#224; la rescousse de Joubichou.  Na !

Je ne suis pas b&#251;cheron (il le sait), mais je suis amen&#233; &#224; faire appel aux talents des &#233;lagueurs. En anglais, le mot &#233;lagueur se dit "trees surgeon" ce qui signifie "chirurgien des arbres". C'est un mot qui convient mieux &#224; ce qu'est devenu aujourd'hui ce m&#233;tier.
On pourrait parler ici de son &#233;volution depuis ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, avec l'utilisation des techniques d'escalade (cordes en rappel etc.) qui permettent &#224; l'&#233;lagueur de se ballader dans tout l'arbre pour y r&#233;gler au mieux son intervention. C'est ainsi qu'est apparue la "taille douce", et non plus ces &#233;lagages barbares et bien souvent saccageurs qui h&#226;taient la fin des vieux arbres d&#233;j&#224; &#233;prouv&#233;s par des ann&#233;es de lutte, surtout en milieu urbain. 
Meilleur respect de la physiologie de l'arbre, de son architecture, r&#233;&#233;quilibrage de sa charpente... L'art de l'&#233;lagueur moderne comme l'est le talentueux Joubichou  consiste &#224; tailler l'arbre de telle mani&#232;re qu'un regard non-sp&#233;cialiste ne s'aper&#231;oive pas qu'il y a eu intervention. Joubichou est en quelque sorte un disciple de Jean-Jacques Rousseau, qui consid&#233;rait que l'artifice doit &#234;tre une prolongation perfectionnant les cr&#233;ations de la Nature, et non une intervention qui s'y oppose. Cette th&#233;orie rousseauiste a largement inspir&#233; Outre-Manche les paysagistes et jardiniers de la fin du XVIII&#232;me si&#232;cle qui ont cr&#233;&#233; le fameux jardin dit "&#224; l'anglaise".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je connais quelqu'un qui connait quelqu'un dont le beau frère a une maison en bois. Même qu'un jour, sur le pas de sa porte il y avait un ours qui jouait du youkoulélé. Ca compte ?



Rho et l'autre ... T'es un vrai loup des bois. 
Parceque une maison en bois ça m'intéresse. C'est même à la mode. 
Alors connaître un bûcheron c'est pas mal même si je ne l'ai vu qu'en photo :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Rho et l'autre ... T'es un vrai loup des bois.
> Parceque une maison en bois ça m'intéresse. C'est même à la mode.
> Alors connaître un bûcheron c'est pas mal même si je ne l'ai vu qu'en photo :rateau:



C'est vrai. Avec l'arrivée de l'architecture dite "écologique", la maison en bois revient à la mode, avec des audaces formelles intéressantes. Si on veut qu'une maison en bois soit vraiment écolo, il faut aussi s'interroger sur la provenance du bois, la gestion des forêts où il a été prélevé, les traitements éventuels apportés au matériau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Si on veut qu'une maison en bois soit vraiment écolo, il faut aussi s'interroger sur les traitements éventuels apportés au matériau...



Ça, c'est vrai, ça, il ne faudrait pas qu'une telle maison ait un impact négatif sur la faune sauvage, par exemple, c'est que c'est fragile, la santé des termites et autres capricornes !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

En même temps une maison en teck ça doit coûté cher.


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En même temps une maison en teck ça doit coûté cher.



et puis acheter du tek contribue a la destruction des forets d'asie du sud est


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cyprinid&#233;s, morues, maquereau, bar, &#231;a devient Poissonnerie generation, ici !


so what ?   :


sinon j'ai bien un secateur qui traine&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis acheter du tek contribue a la destruction des forets d'asie du sud est



En même temps... l'asie du sud est comme tu dis... on s'en fout un peu... NON ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Sauf quand y'a un tsunami, là on s'en fout moins. 
Mais une maison en platane c'est viable non ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Ben le plus chiant, c'est qu'il faut enlever les bouts de voiture incrust&#233;s dedans quoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sauf quand y'a un tsunami, là on s'en fout moins.



C'est toi qui le dit.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben le plus chiant, c'est qu'il faut enlever les bouts de voiture incrustés dedans quoi...



Tu ne comprends donc pas l'art moderne ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis acheter du tek contribue a la destruction des forets d'asie du sud est



Sans compter que ce qu'on te vend pour du tek est souvent du toc :mouais:



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> so what ?   :
> 
> 
> sinon j'ai bien un secateur qui traine&#8230;



Et la p&#234;che f&#234;te continue ...  

Ah, tiens, au fait, je suis n&#233; le premier mars, donc du signe des ? ... ... Eh oui !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que ce qu'on te vend pour du tek est souvent du toc :mouais:



*Tek Toc*
comme disent les fabriquants de contrefaçons de montres suisses d'Asie du Sud Est.






:rateau: 
:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tek Toc*
> comme disent les fabriquants de contrefaçons de montres suisses d'Asie du Sud Est.
> 
> 
> ...





Aaaaaargh :affraid:



PS : Pour ta localisation te vantes pas, Dos Jones te bat à plate coutures !


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sauf quand y'a un tsunami, là on s'en fout moins.
> Mais une maison en platane c'est viable non ....


on s en fout moins si il y a des compatriotes.. sinon... pschiiiit !


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je connais quelqu'un qui connait quelqu'un dont le beau frère a une maison en bois.




Du bois dont on fait les pipes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

Non, le m&#234;me bois que celui de ses ch&#232;ques (peuplier massif) :rateau:


----------

